# Bistro Menu Ideas!



## currylady (Mar 28, 2001)

Hello All! 
I am thinking about opening a french bistro/cafe in Bombay, India. It would be the first one here! I would love to get any suggestions/ideas from you'll regarding concept, menu, etc. etc. 
Looking forward to your replies.

Thanks,
Currylady


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

hello currylady,

a bistro eh ?... first thing is to be sure that it will work...after all
indian food (my favourite) is so different from french bistro still
we have mexican restaurants all over uk... so why not.... traditionally french bistro food is uncomplicated wholesome
& regional with classic recepies handed down from grandma...
i suggest researching cookbooks or net & pick a dozen or so
core dishes that can be perfected to a standard your happy with,
lots of easy quick stuff like wild mushroom sautes & herb omelletes & croque monsieurs etc... but will ingredients be available there ?. more substantially things like duck confit, navarin de mouton, cassoulets, look at normandy cooking which uses lots of cider calvados and apples, puddings like tarte tatins
fruit & creme pat tarts will al;ways be popular. good trhing about
bistro cooking is a lot of dishes are quick from scratch like mussels & chips steak & chips or are happy bubbling away in the oven for time . so service is relatively easy . good luck

mike
somerset uk


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Here's a link to menu I came up with for a school projectLe Grande Cochon


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Sounds great to me!

Whatever version of mussels you have available is essential.

Will you invite us for the opening?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Here are a few classic bistro dishes, though what is served at a Bistro in France depends a lot on the region and what the owners/chef specialize in.

Cassoulet
Salad Lyonnaise
Duck Confit
Herb Roasted Chicken
Steak Frites
Braised Rabbit Leg
Pot au Feu
Onion Tart
House-made Pate or Terrine

These are but a few of the many dishes that make up standard 'bistro' fare. Just remember 'bistro' food is 'simple' food, presented simply, in a simple, unpretenious surrounding. The wine list need not be too big either. 15-30 offerings would be perfect. 2/3's red and 1/3 white with the majority of wines be inexpensive. Beaujoulaise (I sorry for the spelling) is always a great bet for bistro food along with many of the more inexpensive wines from Southern France.


----------



## schoolchef (Dec 17, 2002)

currylady,
Well if you would like to put a French Bistro in India, one thing that comes to mind is first the availability of all the "French" stuff. Breads, Produce, butters, creams, some charcuterie items-sausages, meats for pates, etc., The menu structure really makes all the difference in the world. One idea is to have the menu structured into different provinces. France? "Bretagne", "Bourgogne", "Lorraine", "Champagne",
"Touraine", "Franche-Comte". Just an idea as for menu sections for food and a unique structure. (It might be a good idea to keep beef off the menu) I wish you luck!
schoolchef


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I run my catering out of a French Bistro and formed a farmer's market with the owner of 4 provencal bistros....
his menu changes daily but the regulars are:
Beef daube
Pissonolet
Onion soup 
Pates 
Cheese plate
Hanger steak and frites
herb chicken
seafood bisque
tapenade
eggplant caviar
garlic chevre
always ratatouille (bleck)
lentil soup
chocolate mousse
lemon tart
barvarian
cream caramel
brulee
salad nicoise
lamb stew
( he makes his own charcuterie and has a french pastry chef come in and bake in the am before he heads off to a fancy country club.)
8 times out of 10 I go for the pissonlet and roasted chicken with mashed potatoes and veg....comfort food.


----------

